# Indian Giver by Traditional Juice Co.



## Sir Vape (17/5/15)

Indian Giver by The Traditional Juice Co. A sweet, savory eliquid treat, Indian Giver is a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar.

60VG / 40PG

30ml

Will be available to purchase at Sir Vape tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## brads (17/5/15)

Can't wait for this one! 
What time tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

I've been enjoying a local cloned version past couple of days. And if its anything close to go by, its definitely an e-juice to have in your rotation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/5/15)

As soon as the juice arrives and final inspection has been done we will announce that it is live on our site. However not everyone views the forum all the time so if you want to be added to the whatsapp broadcast list please PM me.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/5/15)

Great pricing as always @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)




----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Indian Giver is live http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/traditional-juice-co


----------



## Kaizer (18/5/15)

Awesome pricing. I brought in a bottle of this which costs me well over R300 for 15ml!


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Thanks man


----------



## brads (18/5/15)

Cant wait to get mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

